# San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA 1 BDR 8/15-22



## Retiresoon (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a 1 bdr full kitchen for week of August 15-22. Avila Beach is a great destination - our family can't make it this week. Looking for $700 obo.

Send me a message if interested.

Dave


----------



## TimeShare Junky (Jul 30, 2014)

*Last minute*

Last minute 400.00.


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ahem, are retiresoon and timesharejunky the same person?


----------



## TimeShare Junky (Jul 30, 2014)

*No*

Not at all .......... I have not heard back so I am looking for some type of vacation.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2014)

TimeShare Junky said:


> Not at all .......... I have not heard back so I am looking for some type of vacation.



Are you _offering_ $400 to the first poster?  You might want to make that clearer.

If you are actually looking for anything for $400 - you should start a new thread on the Rentals _Wanted_ Forum.


----------



## Retiresoon (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry - this week is gone (I'm going myself after all!)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 30, 2014)

Retiresoon said:


> Sorry - this week is gone (I'm going myself after all!)



I'm glad that you worked that out.  I think that location is pretty nice and the $400 offer seemed a little low, IMNSHO  :rofl:


----------

